

NYU Undergraduate Tutition $70,974 in 2015-16 [pdf] - krzbrg
http://www.nyu.edu/content/dam/nyu/financialAid/documents/tuitiongeneral.pdf

======
itsdrewmiller
Tuition is not the same as "all costs".

